# How do I take my relationship with God to the next level?



## isawstars (Dec 15, 2008)

I am embarrassed to ask this question but I really want to step up and have a better relationship with God.

I go to church with my parents and pray before meals.  I recently started to take time out of each day to listen to worship music and pray/"chat" with God.  If anyone's willing to be a spiritual mentor, I would greatly appreciate it.  I feel like I have a long way to go.

Advice?


----------



## kayte (Dec 15, 2008)

sweet child of God....no advice 
just cheering you on



your post just touched my heart
wow I am almost in tears..just supporting and praying for your
closer walk with Christ  

_Jeremiah 29
And ye shall find me when you search for me with all your heart  _


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 15, 2008)

Kristenxdollface said:


> I am embarrassed to ask this question but I really want to step up and have a better relationship with God.
> 
> I go to church with my parents and pray before meals. I recently started to take time out of each day to listen to worship music and pray/"chat" with God. If anyone's willing to be a spiritual mentor, I would greatly appreciate it. I feel like I have a long way to go.
> 
> Advice?


 
Girl don't be embarassed this is a great thing that you want.

I'll send you a pm later tonight but you want a morning devotional period when you first get up, a praise and worship when you arrive back home and another devotional period before bed. You'll also want a 24hr. fasting period at least once a month. If you have a medical condition which prohibits you from fasting food you can fast media instead.


----------



## kayte (Dec 15, 2008)

> Girl don't be embarassed this is a great thing that you want


AMEN



> you want a morning devotional period when you first get up, a praise and worship when you arrive back home and another devotional period before bed.


_You'd better preach...._

I'm taking note too


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 16, 2008)

kayte said:


> AMEN
> 
> 
> _You'd better preach...._
> ...


 
I have some stuff on devotions for you if you like. I can email it to you tomorrow, just let me know.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't be embarrased OP! You seem to be on the right path. 

I too am taking notes!


----------



## latebloomer (Dec 16, 2008)

i say well done hun, I'm trying to strenghten my relationship with the lord as well..


----------



## isawstars (Dec 16, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> I have some stuff on devotions for you if you like. I can email it to you tomorrow, just let me know.



Yes! That would be great


----------



## OhmyKimB (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't mind me I'm just lurking...but Ms. Honey if you could email me to I would love it!


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 16, 2008)

Great thread because there are many people seeking a closer relationship with God, myself included.


----------



## divya (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for this thread. You are on the right path.  Keeping praying and studying the Word. 



Ms.Honey said:


> Girl don't be embarassed this is a great thing that you want.
> 
> I'll send you a pm later tonight but you want a morning devotional period when you first get up, a praise and worship when you arrive back home and another devotional period before bed. *You'll also want a 24hr. fasting period at least once a month.* If you have a medical condition which prohibits you from fasting food you can fast media instead.



Thanks for this. This is something that I really would like to do. I need to have faith in God and know that this is possible. I often get headaches when I don't eat, but God is able...


----------



## missty1029 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes! You asked a question I know I have been asking!!!!
One of my biggest hurdles is knowing, and this I am embarressed to say, is that when I pray and talk to God, I am not talking to myself. But thats because I spend to much time trying to rationalize everything! Its so hard to turn it over.


----------



## Mis007 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am also on this journery....​


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Dec 16, 2008)

I recommend finding close fellowship with a few other believers.  It offers accountability and it's great for studying.  Scripture was NOT meant to be studied alone.  Throughout the Bible it says to teach one another, to reason together, to say unto the people.  This is definitely not a journey that you have to make on your own.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 16, 2008)

cheetarah1980 said:


> I recommend finding close fellowship with a few other believers. It offers accountability and it's great for studying. Scripture was NOT meant to be studied alone. Throughout the Bible it says to teach one another, to reason together, to say unto the people. This is definitely not a journey that you have to make on your own.


 
What do you mean that it's not meant to be studied alone? Do you mean never or do you mean that we should also study with others apart from our private devotional time?

Fellowship is very important indeed. We have 3 Christian groups in the Groups section here on the forum and we chat weekly, sometimes bi- weekly. We're on a holiday break until January but if anyone is interested let me know and I'll email, not pm but email you some info.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 16, 2008)

divya said:


> Thank you for this thread. You are on the right path. Keeping praying and studying the Word.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. This is something that I really would like to do. I need to have faith in God and know that this is possible. I often get headaches when I don't eat, but God is able...


 
Please make sure you don't have something going on medically that causes the headaches when you fast. It can be something as simple as your body not being used to fasting yet which is common but please monitor it. Are you water fasting only? You may want to add juice not made from concentrate to that. 

Ladies, if have a medical condition that requires you to not skip meals please don't do a 24hr. food fast. What good is it gonna do if you're sick. Fast all media instead. 

Also don't tell anyone you are fasting when you fast. Don't lie though. If someone asks you if you're fasting it's fine to tell them but don't go around volunteering the info The Lord says if you make a show of it then you've already received your reward but if you do it privately and don't try to show everyone you're "suffering for the Lawd" and HE will reward you.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 16, 2008)

This is a great post... I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey ladies,
 Here are a few fasting tips.

Some fasting tips. 

1) Make sure you have all the juice (not from concentrate) and water you need with you so you won't have to be in the grocery store passing all that yummy food you can't eat

2) Have your prayer written out and scriptures on the purpose and benefits of fasting unto the Lord. Also have the scriptures your Pastor taught from the last couple of services to study that day. 

3) If you forget your fasting and eat something, don't end the fast. Just stop eating, repent and continue.

4) Proclaim your fast when you begin and end it singing praise songs and worshipping God, giving thanks for the opportunity to have sweet fellowship with Him. Oh and begin with singing and praise too.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> What do you mean that it's not meant to be studied alone? Do you mean never or do you mean that we should also study with others apart from our private devotional time?
> 
> Fellowship is very important indeed. We have 3 Christian groups in the Groups section here on the forum and we chat weekly, sometimes bi- weekly. We're on a holiday break until January but if anyone is interested let me know and I'll email, not pm but email you some info.


 
I don't mean never. But there is a difference between study and reading and devotion and praise and worship, all of which are a part of knowing God.  I was just saying that sometimes people feel that the journey to knowing God is private.  I was just encouraging her to let people into the journey like Scripture says.  And studying for understanding and to really know what's going on in Scripture should definitely be a corporate thing.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 16, 2008)

cheetarah1980 said:


> I don't mean never. But there is a difference between study and reading and devotion and praise and worship, all of which are a part of knowing God. I was just saying that sometimes people feel that the journey to knowing God is private. I was just encouraging her to let people into the journey like Scripture says. And studying for understanding and to really know what's going on in Scripture should definitely be a corporate thing.


 
You never study on your own?

I have my own persoanl study time during my devotions. I also attend bible study at church. You can do both scripturally.


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 16, 2008)

Mis007 said:


> I am also on this journery....​



Me too..sometimes I don't know where to start..I know the obvious is prayer/and the Bible, but it can be hard and intimidating..I'll be following this thread for advice.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm also trying to take my relationship with God to the next level.  It's so hard becasue my church friends are 'over my head'.  I still don't understand what it means to 'break a yolk' or what a devotional actually is.  

My sister is subscribed to a Christian magazine that talks about devotionals but I JUST realized 'devo's meant 'devotionals'..  I know.. awful


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> You never study on your own?
> 
> I have my own persoanl study time during my devotions. I also attend bible study at church. You can do both scripturally.


 
I do study on my own.  But anything that I've studied on my own I bring to my study group.  For example, when my study group was going through Torah, we each did the weekly reading individually. The individual part of the study bred forth questions of who, what, where, why, and most often HUH?!! When we looked at the Scriptures together, learned about the context and the history, understanding came (maybe not 100%, but more than what we got individually).  Plus we were able to teach each other.  One person sees things another may totally miss.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 16, 2008)

Kristenxdollface said:


> I am embarrassed to ask this question but I really want to step up and have a better relationship with God.
> 
> I go to church with my parents and pray before meals.  I recently started to take time out of each day to listen to worship music and pray/"chat" with God.  If anyone's willing to be a spiritual mentor, I would greatly appreciate it.  I feel like I have a long way to go.
> 
> Advice?



You sound like you are on the right track already.  Continue and lean on God throughout your journey.  While it may feel like he is far away and that you need to seek a closer relationship with him, the reality is that he is there in you at all times.  Acknowledge his presence as often as you can and you will begin to see him moving more and more in your life.  

Let Jesus be your number one spiritual mentor and you will be fine.  Fellowship with other like minded Christians who seek to walk the walk and talk the talk.  Remember that our relationships with God are all as unique as we are and you don't have to be a certain way in order to have an awesome relationship with your father.  

Submission is the one thing that I can suggest.  Once you learn how to submit fully to the will of God, things will start changing in your spirit.  strongholds will begin to fall, emotional ties to ungodly people, places, and things will begin to break and you will begin to live a life that is limitless because God is in control.


----------



## new-life (Dec 16, 2008)

Bump. Thanks for the thread Kristen your post sounds similar to mine.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, lurkin' too. Love this thread. Makes me want to step up higher myself - think I'll make it a New Year's resolution for 2009. Alright Lord, here I come.


----------



## cutenaynay (Dec 26, 2008)

girl don't be me and you are on the same boat!! I pray for you. I need one too, I feel far away from God and  I hate that feeling


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 26, 2008)

So, has anyone tried a 24 hr. fast yet? If you all need some fasting scriptures let me know.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Here are my fasting scriptures. If you need anything else let me know. Don't forget to write out your prayer and you prayer list of people and things you're praying for and about.

Matthew 6:5-21
Matthew 9:14-17
Isaiah 58 (all)
Proverbs 31:10-31


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 27, 2008)

missty1029 said:


> Yes! You asked a question I know I have been asking!!!!
> One of my biggest hurdles is knowing, and this I am embarressed to say, is that when I pray and talk to God, I am not talking to myself. But thats because I spend to much time trying to rationalize everything! Its so hard to turn it over.


 

*When the holy spirit first talked to me profoundly, I was having some issues in life and had asked him just to tell me if I was right or wrong. A few minutes later, I fell in a deep sleep and then a scripture was given to me. I didn't know the scripture before so this is how I know it wasn't my mind besids the fact that it was so profound I couldn't forget it.  I jumped out of bed, got my bible and looked it up and bam, there was my answer. I was immediately convicted. *

*So, I still felt his prescence strongly and I just began to talk to him and he answered ALOT of my questions about stuff. He told me to go and tell someone in my family that I appreciate them and the stuff they do. I did even though I was like, "Ummmm, okay." They were like, "Really?"  And I said, "Were you feelin right now like what you do isn't appreciated?" They said, "Yeah, how did you know?" I said, "cause the holy spirit told me."*

*The holy spirit will never bring confusion or contradict the Word of God. No spirit is able to say that Jesus came down in the flesh or that Jesus is Lord, except by the holy spirit..then you will know that they aren't on the enemies side.  Another way you will know is that if you are thinking about something else after praying, and waiting for that time of silence when God may want to speak, the words won't be something you will have thought. Like, you will know the difference.  Another way you can know is if it is something you don't want to do but you hear the holy spirit saying do it.  In my instance, it was an act of forgiveness to one of my cousins and my father. I said, "I've forgiven them," but the holy spirit was like, "Okay, send them a Christmas card."*


----------



## Ms.Honey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey chicas here's another tip: The Lord speaks to you *every day*. 

Yep, every single day, throughout your day, but if you're too distracted by the cares of the world (normal everyday stuff, relationships, work, tv, music, forums) then you won't be able to hear Him clearly. That's why it's important to have your devotionals, (times set apart for you and Him) a few times a day *EVERY DAY*. One of the things He speaking to you about is the message you're about to hear during church service. He's preparing you for the sermons you're about to hear at church with scriptures He wants you to study and questions He wants you to think about.

 The Lord also speaks to you *EVERYTIME* you enter church. You have to come expecting to hear from Him though. If you go just to go then you won't hear Him. He speaks to you about your walk and situations you may be going through at the time through the pastor or whoever is teaching that day. He may also speak to you through folks while fellowshipping or during meetings or ministries you belong to. 

Just make sure whenever you have your devotionals or enter into His house(church) you come with an open mind to hear what He has to teach you and an open heart to receive it and change and grow in your walk with Jesus.


----------



## missty1029 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bumping up for more advice and see how people are doing.


----------



## juju (Feb 1, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> Hey chicas here's another tip: The Lord speaks to you *every day*.
> 
> Yep, every single day, throughout your day, but if you're too distracted by the cares of the world (normal everyday stuff, relationships, work, tv, music, forums) then you won't be able to hear Him clearly. That's why it's important to have your devotionals, (times set apart for you and Him) a few times a day *EVERY DAY*. One of the things He speaking to you about is the message you're about to hear during church service. He's preparing you for the sermons you're about to hear at church with scriptures He wants you to study and questions He wants you to think about.
> 
> ...


 
What is devotionals ?


----------



## juju (Feb 1, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> Please make sure you don't have something going on medically that causes the headaches when you fast. It can be something as simple as your body not being used to fasting yet which is common but please monitor it. Are you water fasting only? You may want to add juice not made from concentrate to that.
> 
> Ladies, if have a medical condition that requires you to not skip meals please don't do a 24hr. food fast. What good is it gonna do if you're sick. Fast all media instead.
> 
> Also don't tell anyone you are fasting when you fast. Don't lie though. If someone asks you if you're fasting it's fine to tell them but don't go around volunteering the info The Lord says if you make a show of it then you've already received your reward but if you do it privately and don't try to show everyone you're "suffering for the Lawd" and HE will reward you.


 
What is media fasting ?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Feb 1, 2009)

juju said:


> What is media fasting ?


 
Not watching tv, not going to the movies, not reading newspapers and magazines and staying off of the internet(including texting).


----------

